# How do they go out to the aviary?



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

For those of you with Red Rose lofts. Do the birds hit the hole where the trap is in order to go out or do you have another way to get out such as opening the window.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

If the trap is large enough, they can exit through it

If you build a smaller trap or modify it or add bobs, you'll need to cut a separate hole. 

I've seen folks that put a platform/landing board on the inside so the birds could hop on before exiting. Just make sure you put a hinge on it so you can seal the loft.


----------

